# caught a bunch of these / what are they?



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Got up this am and had to make a choice. Work or fishing. Well I am ahead of schedule at work by almost a week so I went fishing. Now who to take, my brother was working:sleeping . After a few phone calls I finally got ahold of a live body (not a machine). It was Jim Lawler. man if that guy could fly he would have been here in 12 seconds. Okay , boats ready, Jims onboard, and the water was glass, so out through the pass we go. 

Stopped at several places and caught many of these pink fish. Caught lots of undersize gag groupers and 3 keepers. Even caught a few triggers. And lots of AJ's.

Had a wonderful day on the water with a good friend.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

i don't know man but they must be extinct or something. Heck just fry it up.F*CK IT! :shedevil


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Could we call it a stimulis package for the hungry?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Never seen one before. Looks good tho whatever it is.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That is the Crimson Backed Scaly Gulper Grunt. Alright to eat but can be very aggressive especially if touched in the nether-regions.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad you made the right choice, fishing is always better than work. Wish I could have been there:clap


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

DANG! You are one brave little last mohican to come on a public website and display that endangered beast, especially considering you brought it on your vessel and took pictures of your debauchery..........

Those things are more endangered than frogs hair, have higher fines for catching them than manatees, and should be avoided like the H1N1!oke


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Wait guys--I've seen this species of marine life before but they only come here for one to two months in the summer then they become extinct until the next year at the same time or so the government tells me!


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

> *Badfisherman (12/21/2009)*Wait guys--I've seen this species of marine life before but they only come here for one to two months in the summer then they become extinct until the next year at the same time or so the government tells me!


i will bet they also told you that this rare oddity can only be caught at area51oke


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

two days of back to back fishing... sweeeet

i dont know what you call them pink fish, but they dont let you keep them.

if you want some though there are piles and piles at joe pattis and they will let youBUY all you wish?


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it is kin to the rare spotted owl.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Way to go Mark and Jim.

The rest of the day was pretty miserable after you called. :reallycrying


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

It?s the rare and exotic ?friend of flipper red-backed silver-bellied <SPAN style="COLOR: windowtext; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">hazard fish?? The red back is indicative of the danger to your wallet associated with being in possession of one of these rare oddities? Just wait till you see how excited flipper becomes when you return his friend to the water?:shedevil


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, thanks Mark for having me on the list, and believe me, I am sorry that I had to work. After I retrieved your voice mail and realized what I would be missing, the day went down hill like a greased pig's butt on an icey West Virginia hillside. Sounds like you and Jim had a GREAT time. Trust me; someone will pay...big time, for me having to work!!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fishn4real (12/22/2009)*Yep, thanks Mark for having me on the list


me too mitch...my lazy azz was sleeping in (on vacation)...called him back and mark said they were at the rubble at the time:banghead...man, i need to get back out in the gulf...


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive seen those once before. In fact possibly more than that. I saw about 30 of them floating with the eyes and bladders popped out. I think the guy said you cant keep them, so he just kept on throwing them back over to float and die. I dont know, just whatI heard him say? You cant keep them but you can throw them back to die....... 

One word.... HIBATCHI!


----------



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

we use them fish for chum. their meat is no good, and you cant ever seem to catch one. oke


----------



## Badfisherman (Jun 2, 2009)

Government just emailed me the GPS coordinates for Area 51--I could share them but then I would have to kill you all! All joking aside sounds like a great day fishing and its always better fishing when you skip work to go.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Someone told me of this place called Jo Pattis where you can BUY FISH???? Never heard of one of these places before. How convenient! Wow, to think I never have to go fishing ever again! Thank you government for getting rid of my burden! I'm so glad the gubbment is looking out for my best interest!


----------

